# Nt Orchids at Dresdner and Pontoise orchids shows



## ronan (Jan 4, 2014)

Nt Orchids will be at both shows 
in Dresden with herr roellke, end of march.
in pontoise (paris) the next week for 4 to 6 april.

here you will find the preorder lists: http://xls.lu/F5i2/ (fees included).
end of january i will add the phal.hybrids lists and a PNG lists.
dead line is 15 ferbuary.

for both shows you can preorder directly to the owner Lawrence Tang at cwtang270970 at yahoo.com or thru me at rquilliou at hotmail.fr.

for the french show i can select the plants and send thru europe at cost as i will help my friend for the sales.

thx


----------



## Dido (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the list, but nothing for slipperlovers


----------



## ronan (Jan 5, 2014)

Dido said:


> Thanks for the list, but nothing for slipperlovers



yes, i should have warned people! lol, thx.
btw i'm a slipperlover with other interests. go Bulbo!!!


----------



## ronan (Jan 20, 2014)

here you will find some pictures of his buying trip to png:
http://bulbopng.picnpin.com/png

warning: bulbo only!


----------



## naoki (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for the info. I was looking for their contact info for a while, but I couldn't find it because their web-site disappeared last year or 2 years ago. Do you know if they have a new web site?


----------



## ronan (Jan 21, 2014)

naoki said:


> Thank you for the info. I was looking for their contact info for a while, but I couldn't find it because their web-site disappeared last year or 2 years ago. Do you know if they have a new web site?


no new web site unfortunatly. Nt got issues when uploading new pictures and seems to be too busy to fix it.


----------

